# 99 Problems (and all of them are with my plants)



## platymom (Aug 1, 2015)

OK Aquarium Forum, I need some help diagnosing some plant issues.

I have a 10 gal. freshwater planted tank, and the plants just aren't doing well. Here is a list of issues:

-small/wrinkled/deformed leaves
-dropped leaves
-small holes in leaves
-brittle leaves
-bottle-brush algae on leaves

I have LED lighting, no airstone (but good movement/aeration via charcoal filter). Tank has 3 platies and 3 mollies, and a moderate amount of algae which I scrape off the sides of the tank regularly. There are several small "mystery" snails in the tank which can be found on plant leaves, though the plants seem to be in the same condition regardless of whether I worry about removing the snails or leave them in there.

Water chemistry is as follows:
-Nitrate 40 ppm
-Nitrite 0 ppm
-Hardness 150 ppm
-Chlorine 0 ppm
-Alkalinity 180 ppm
-pH 8.4

I use root tabs, leaf zone and CO2 booster on my plants. I also purchased a moss ball to try and and out-compete the algae (which I was told may be out-competing the plants) for carbon. While all of this seems to be keeping the plants from total extinction, they're just not thriving as much as I'd like to see them. Any advice would be much appreciated!


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

What kind of plants do you have? I don't think LED lights are neccisarily ideal for growing plants, and depending on what types of plants you have they simply may not be getting enough light to grow properly. Also, if you're adding the co2 booster it may increase the need for more light. The more co2 that is available, the more light the plants will require to grow. Do you have any photos to show us?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Agreed, photos would help a ton. Light drives the needs of plants so depending on the plants you have, and the light you have you may be giving the algae more of a suitable home than the plants. The holes in the leaves are most likely either a potassium issue or the snails. Here is a chart to help you better ID the issues the particular plants are having. 

What is your tank size, lighting, and list of plants.


----------



## platymom (Aug 1, 2015)

Hi,

Tank is 10 gallon w/ LED lighting. Plant species with their respective issues are as follows:

Frill (some browning of/algal growth on foliage)
Anubias (pale growth, algae spots on leaves)
Amazon sword (yellowing/thinning of leaves, brittleness, bottlebrush algae on leaves)
Money wort (dropped leaves, holes)

I should also mention that I currently have the light on a timer from 7:30 am--7:30 pm.

Will post pics tomorrow!


----------



## platymom (Aug 1, 2015)

Hi,

Thanks for the diagram. Tank is 10 gallon w/ LED lighting. Plant species with their respective issues are as follows:

Frill (some browning of/algal growth on foliage)
Anubias (pale growth, algae spots on leaves)
Amazon sword (yellowing/thinning of leaves, brittleness, bottlebrush algae on leaves)
Money wort (small/crinkly new growth, dropped leaves, holes)

Will post pics tomorrow!


----------



## FancyFish (Jul 22, 2015)

What is your water change schedule? Some of your parameters seem a bit high for the stock and plants. (depending on plant types)


----------



## platymom (Aug 1, 2015)

[MENTION=167722]FancyFish[/MENTION] biweekly with evaporation compensation in between changes. My pH is naturally high despite addition of driftwood, but the fish are healthy and thriving.


----------

